# FOUND THIS LARGE MILK GLASS JAR ANY KNOW WHAT IT WAS USE FOR



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

FOUND THIS YESTERDAY JUST GOT CLEAN


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> FOUND THIS YESTERDAY JUST GOT CLEANView attachment 220993View attachment 220994View attachment 220995View attachment 220996











						41 Milk Glass Goodness ideas | milk glass, glass, milk
					

Nov 16, 2020 - Explore Hensfeathers Vintage's board "Milk Glass Goodness" on Pinterest. See more ideas about milk glass, glass, milk.




					pin.it
				



Could see it in the bowl group or there was a cheese mold that look like a cousin maybe. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 12, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> 41 Milk Glass Goodness ideas | milk glass, glass, milk
> 
> 
> Nov 16, 2020 - Explore Hensfeathers Vintage's board "Milk Glass Goodness" on Pinterest. See more ideas about milk glass, glass, milk.
> ...



Any idea of dating? Could it be an early electric light cover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Any idea of dating? Could it be an early electric light cover?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I can see it's Westmoreland milk class Randall Windowpane pattern. You have 1 in a set of two planter/bowl/ dish. They are inverted to each other so you have the planter pot, the other is a footed vase dish. 1960's Below is the Search criteria I used to pull up the images.









						Raumecken gestalten: vergessene Plätze - #gestalten #kaminzimmer #Plätze #Raumeck… | Decoração de casa, Idéias de decoração para casa, Decoração apartamento pequeno
					

24/jun/2019 - Raumecken gestalten: vergessene Plätze - #gestalten #kaminzimmer #Plätze #Raumecken #vergessene




					pin.it
				




Vintage Randall windowpane Panel/Block Pattern White Milk Glass Planter/Vase/Pot 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 12, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> From what I can see it's Westmoreland milk class Randall Windowpane pattern. You have 1 in a set of two planter/bowl/ dish. They are inverted to each other so you have the planter pot, the other is a footed vase dish. 1960's Below is the Search criteria I used to pull up the images.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you it was lay on top of the ground at a new dump site


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> thank you it was lay on top of the ground at a new dump site


You're welcome, I wish my luck was that good. I'm usually knee deep in a ditch digging... I could use a break from the little moles I disturb popping out of the banks and scaring the crap out of me... they are not a very cute critter

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> You're welcome, I wish my luck was that good. I'm usually knee deep in a ditch digging... I could use a break from the little moles I disturb popping out of the banks and scaring the crap out of me... they are not a very cute critter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


I would not like that either! The chipmunks i have by me shriek loud to warn other chipmunks. They scare the crap out of me sometimes. I have one who likes to sit in the end of my down spout from the gutters. It amplify his voice like a loud speaker. Cuter than a mole I guess. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I would not like that either! The chipmunks i have by me shriek loud to warn other chipmunks. They scare the crap out of me sometimes. I have one who likes to sit in the end of my down spout from the gutters. It amplify his voice like a loud speaker. Cuter than a mole I guess.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Well you know your attention is down at your hands when your in dirt, I didn't think much of the little dirt slides that would roll down while I was prying out a bottle or whatever. But I will now forever, I looked up like straightforward and was 3 in away from a pink nose and a horrible little pinched face with the little black eyes.... I flipped sides ways off the milk crate I was sitting on and through my spatula at it. Then kicked the hole closed with my boot toe.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Well you know your attention is down at your hands when your in dirt, I didn't think much of the little dirt slides that would roll down while I was prying out a bottle or whatever. But I will now forever, I looked up like straightforward and was 3 in away from a pink nose and a horrible little pinched face with the little black eyes.... I flipped sides ways off the milk crate I was sitting on and through my spatula at it. Then kicked the hole closed with my boot toe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


We never know how we will react in the face of adversity. You my friend are a fighter. Even if you did fall off the crate.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

You dig in the bank must be disturbing them and the worms they are after thats all. They really are harmless even if they are homely.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> We never know how we will react in the face of adversity. You my friend are a fighter. Even if you did fall off the crate.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I was proud I didn't squeal or scream loud enough to have my friends running to save me. I have to also confess that I killed a water hose that same week because I didn't have my glasses on and the leaves and sun were just right. I wasn't taking the chance it wasn't a snake.... 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I was proud I didn't squeal or scream loud enough to have my friends running to save me. I have to also confess that I killed a water hose that same week because I didn't have my glasses on and the leaves and sun were just right. I wasn't taking the chance it wasn't a snake....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


The hose was probably asking for it. I can't tell you how many times mine tried to trip me! Thanks for the laugh Skadman.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You dig in the bank must be disturbing them and the worms they are after thats all. They really are harmless even if they are homely.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Oh I know, and I am not afraid of them. But I thought I was alone in my little dirt world. I gathered up about 100 of the night crawlers to put in my flower bed and under the kids rabbit pen. They are very good at their house work lol.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Oh I know, and I am not afraid of them. But I thought I was alone in my little dirt world. I gathered up about 100 of the night crawlers to put in my flower bed and under the kids rabbit pen. They are very good at their house work lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


In ideal conditions 1 lb of worms can eat 1/2 lb of food everyday. I can't eat half my weight in food everyday.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> In ideal conditions 1 lb of worms can eat 1/2 lb of food everyday. I can't eat half my weight in food everyday.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Me either, that's insane. I know when I didn't have them in there, I've had a wheelbarrow or more that had to be moved. Thanks for the facts, that's impressive. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You dig in the bank must be disturbing them and the worms they are after thats all. They really are harmless even if they are homely.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


TODAY  I DUG OUT A 2 FT LIME GREEN GRASS SNAKE I GOT IT OUT OF HOLE & LET  IT GO HE STAY AND WATCH ME DIG


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> TODAY I DUG OUT A 2 FT LIME GREEN GRASS SNAKE I GOT IT OUT OF HOLE & LET IT GO HE STAY AND WATCH ME DIG


Don't mind those, you can see it's not a death rope by color. I let them go all the time. They love my back porch and get trapped 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> TODAY  I DUG OUT A 2 FT LIME GREEN GRASS SNAKE I GOT IT OUT OF HOLE & LET  IT GO HE STAY AND WATCH ME DIG


Some people don't do snakes at all. Kill it!! They scream!!  Glad it didn't get hurt.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Some people don't do snakes at all. Kill it!! They scream!!  Glad it didn't get hurt.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


BOBBY  HE WOULD MAKE A GOOD PET.  LAST FALL RUN ACROSS A TIMBER RATTLESNAKE
6 FT+ I JUST LET HIM HAVE HIS SPACE


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> BOBBY  HE WOULD MAKE A GOOD PET.  LAST FALL RUN ACROSS A TIMBER RATTLESNAKE
> 6 FT+ I JUST LET HIM HAVE HIS SPACE


Smart girl! We get a lot of copperhead, they are always a thrill. Live and let live. I couldn't keep an animal in a cage. I want them all to have a place in the world. Like we do.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Smart girl! We get a lot of copperhead, they are always a thrill. Live and let live. I couldn't keep an animal in a cage. I want them all to have a place in the world. Like we do.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


If I'm able I remove and relocate away from the house. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> If I'm able I remove and relocate away from the house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Thank you for being so kind to them. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thank you for being so kind to them.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I am to all, unless it's unavoidable. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I am to all, unless it's unavoidable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


You may think I'm weird but I won't kill even a bug. I catch and release flies, spiders and anything else that is unfortunate enough to get trapped in my place. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You may think I'm weird but I won't kill even a bug. I catch and release flies, spiders and anything else that is unfortunate enough to get trapped in my place.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Not weird, I get it. All things have a purpose and place. I'm cautious about what I have to remove for my family's health and safety. I avoid chemicals in my yard and home to rid them. But I'm highly allergic to wasp bee and other stingy things so I have had to kill more than I'd like. I hate it when I have to a bee, but if it is in a place where I am not able to avoid it.... 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Not weird, I get it. All things have a purpose and place. I'm cautious about what I have to remove for my family's health and safety. I avoid chemicals in my yard and home to rid them. But I'm highly allergic to wasp bee and other stingy things so I have had to kill more than I'd like. I hate it when I have to a bee, but if it is in a place where I am not able to avoid it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


I only kill bees if I am being stung. Other than that I don't like them too close to my face or if they try to land on me. That creeps me out. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I only kill bees if I am being stung. Other than that I don't like them too close to my face or if they try to land on me. That creeps me out.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The huge fat carpenter bees do that to me, they are so nosy and destructive. When I was little, we used to chase them off with wiffile ball bats.... 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> The huge fat carpenter bees do that to me, they are so nosy and destructive. When I was little, we used to chase them off with wiffile ball bats....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Aren't they annoying. Very territorial. The holes they make are nothing short of amazingly destructive. Tough bees. As far as favorite bugs. It has to be lightning bugs and butterflies. One lights up the night and the other brightens my day.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Aren't they annoying. Very territorial. The holes they make are nothing short of amazingly destructive. Tough bees. As far as favorite bugs. It has to be lightning bugs and butterflies. One lights up the night and the other brightens my day.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Totally agree, I have the Lighting Bug love also. It's a amazing and beautiful ability that they give those shows with. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> ...favorite bugs. It has to be lightning bugs and butterflies. ...
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Already looking forward to them.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Already looking forward to them.


You and me both buddy. Don't get me wrong, I like the seasons but I get sick of the cold much faster than the warm weather.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

